# gentilicio



## Garachico

En las conversaciones que tengo con tutores en italiano (un idioma que llevo estudiando un par de años) me ha sucedido varias veces buscar en balde una palabra italiana para expresar el concepto de «gentilicio». De momento digo «il nome degli abitanti», pero son cuatro palabras en lugar de una.

¿Conoce alguien un modo mejor para traducir «gentilicio» al italiano?

_gentilizio_ no tiene nada que ver, aquí su definición en el diccionario Hoepli.

Nota ulterior: acabo de descubrir patrionimico, pero por lo visto no la usa nadie.


----------



## Adebayor

Desafortunadamente los italianos no tenemos una palabra sola para expresar ese concepto, que sea también común.
Según Wikipedia lo más correcto sería *etnico *pero es la primera vez que lo escucho o leo en 35 años.

Meglio usare la perifrasi da lei menzionata.


----------



## Garachico

Grazie mille, Adebayor.


----------



## Azarosa

Yo solo conozco e_tnici nazionali _y _geografici._


----------



## danieleferrari

Garachico said:


> En las conversaciones que tengo con tutores en italiano (un idioma que llevo estudiando un par de años) me ha sucedido varias veces buscar en balde una palabra italiana para expresar el concepto de «gentilicio». De momento digo «il nome degli abitanti», pero son cuatro palabras en lugar de una.
> 
> ¿Conoce alguien un modo mejor para traducir «gentilicio» al italiano?
> 
> _gentilizio_ no tiene nada que ver, aquí su definición en el diccionario Hoepli.
> 
> Nota ulterior: acabo de descubrir patrionimico, pero por lo visto no la usa nadie.


¿Una frase? ¿Por qué dices que no emplearíamos 'patrionimico'?


----------



## lorenzos

Demonimo (come google traduce gentilicio) ha varie ricorrenze in rete però non è ancora registrato nei dizionari più importanti. Qui dicono che verrebbe dall'inglese demonym e che avrebbe significato diverso da etnonimo (nome etnico).


----------



## danieleferrari

Por lo que veo, lo que cuenta aquí es la situación comunicativa. De ser algo informal, emplearía la perífrasis. De no *serlo*, pues un tecnicismo como los que se acaban de mencionar.


----------



## Lamarimba

danieleferrari said:


> De no


_"De no serlo"_. O bien un sencillo _"si no_". 
Disculpa el apunte.


----------



## Garachico

danieleferrari said:


> ¿Una frase? ¿Por qué dices que no emplearíamos 'patrionimico'?



Sul Treccani la definición de la voz se corresponde bastante bien a la de gentilicio. Sin embargo, esta misma definición despierta dudas en cuanto a su uso:

_*patrionìmico* agg. e s. m. [comp. di patria e -onimico di patronimico] (pl. m.-ci). – Termine usato talora in linguistica per designare genericam. i nomi etnici, siano questi primarî (come Achei, Slavi, Lombardi) o derivati dal nome della patria, della regione, della città (come Italiani, Provenzali, Bolognesi)._

En tu opinión, ¿sería correcta la traducción a continuación? 
Y más allá de correcta, ¿la entendería la gente de a pie? Lo de "Termine usato talora in linguistica" sugiere che la palabra se usa escasamente y eso sólo en un contexto académico.

SP: El gentilicio de Madrid es madrileño.
IT: Il patrionimico di Madrid è madrileno.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


Garachico said:


> Lo de "Termine usato* talora* in linguistica" sugiere che la palabra se usa escasamente y eso sólo en un contexto académico.


Esatto e non sempre.



Garachico said:


> Il patrionimico di Madrid è madrileno.


Credo che pochissimi lo capirebbero. Anzi in tanti andrebbero in confusione con il termine "patronimico" che è molto più diffuso ma che significa tutt'altro.

Come ti è già stato suggerito, la perifrasi forse è la soluzione migliore, anche in un registro formale secondo me.

Cross


----------



## danieleferrari

Garachico said:


> Lo de "Termine usato talora in linguistica" sugiere che la palabra se usa escasamente y eso sólo en un contexto académico.


Sì, mi sembra corretta, ma *solo per certi registri e ambiti.* Come detto, trattasi di un *tecnicismo linguistico*. Non si sente tutti i giorni, diciamo. La perifrasi, invece, funziona sicuramente meglio.



> alfaalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anzi in tanti andrebbero in confusione con il termine "patronimico" che è molto più diffuso ma che significa tutt'altro.
Click to expand...

Concordo con il caro e stimato alfaalfa. 'Patronimico' e 'patrionimico' sono quasi omofoni, e il primo è sicuramente più ricorrente del secondo.


----------



## Garachico

Grazie mille a tutti.
Con tutte queste luminose spiegazioni, credo che la domanda risulti risolta.


----------



## Lamarimba

Garachico said:


> risulti risolta


----------



## danieleferrari

Garachico said:


> Grazie mille a tutti.
> Con tutte queste luminose spiegazioni, credo che la domanda risulti risolta.


Insomma... Propenderei per altre soluzioni, come le seguenti:

...chi viene da...

...chi proviene da...

...madrileno, come si chiama chi viene da...

...madrileno, cioè originario...


----------



## Garachico

Lamarimba said:


>



Sí, risultare y resolvere, un trabalenguas…


----------

